# English Person, buying a German Van to Import to France



## Alex France

Complicated I know. Basically I am moving to France in 2 months and need a van for moving over and work when I get there. Needing a LHD I am thinking of buying one in Germany, as OH's family live there and they can help me, plus it seems they are alot cheaper in Germany especially if you are after a VW or Mercedes which I am. Could anybody give me advice on the process, legal implications and particularly the insurance. I am 32 have been driving for 14 years and never had an accident and understand that insurance purchased in one EU state will be valid in another. Just want to know if this is the case, if the germans will recognise my driving history and what kind of premium I may be expecting to pay for a van such as a VW transporter and whether I may have to reinsure it once in France. Any advice on the above questions massively appreciated.

Regards

Alex


----------



## James3214

Sounds like a good choice but I am not sure if you are talking about a new one or a second hand one? You just need some 'Ausfuhrkennzeichen' or export plates which can be arranged by the dealer you are buying the van from. You need insurance as well till you can get it to France but you could either ask the dealer to quote you for it or get a longer term French policy to cover it. If you are not buying it from a dealer then I might be easier to get the OH's family to help you get the export plates as I think you will also might need a visit to the KFZ Zulassungsstelle to get it sorted.


----------



## Alex France

Thanks, I would be buying a second hand van


----------



## Alex France

What sort of insurance premium would I be looking at, I have driven most of my life as a named driver so only have 1 years no claims. Could I insure from the UK?


----------



## James3214

Alex France said:


> What sort of insurance premium would I be looking at, I have driven most of my life as a named driver so only have 1 years no claims. Could I insure from the UK?


Not very much I think. You can get insurance (licence plates shows date expires on right hand side) for just 5 days as well. It's no way near the extortionate rates in the UK but any insurance you get in EU countries is normally valid in others.

Just found this site where you can order the plates and get the insurance for 127.50€ and they deliver the plates by courier.
http://kurzzeitkennzeichen.eu/shop/...nach-Deutschland.html?shop_param=cid=2&aid=2&

Isn't it better for you to get long term insurance from France where you will be driving it? It will be valid in Germany?


----------



## Alex France

Thanks alot for your help, it probably would I just assumed I would have to insure the car where I bought it. Thanks alot


----------



## Bevdeforges

Technically, I think you have to insure the car where you register it. And to register it in France, I believe you have to be resident in France - which involves having proof of residence, such as utility bills or a rental contract.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gus-lopez

I looked at doing this a couple of years ago but from Germany to Spain . I would have been able to insure it here on the chassis number & bring it out on the export plates. Then again I'm a Spanish resident. You definitely won't be able to insure it in the Uk ,unless things have changed.


----------



## Alex France

Hi,

I got the van to France and insured it in Germany, but am now looking to register it in France, I apparently need a Certificate of Conformity although they do not produce them for my type of van so any suggestions on what I need to do?
Thanks
Alex


----------



## James3214

Did you try sites like EuroCoc.eu - Certificate of Conformity 

what model of van is it?


----------



## chazkayak

You will have to pay for the CoC. Ive seen similar questions raised on vwt4forum


----------



## Mutha

Alex, 
How did it all work out in the end. I'm doing something almost identical (buy a VW van in Germany and import to France), but the details of temporary insurance, registration and required documents for French registration is challenging. Any lessons learned from your experience would be greatly appreciated.
Bret


----------



## Alex France

Mutha said:


> Alex,
> How did it all work out in the end. I'm doing something almost identical (buy a VW van in Germany and import to France), but the details of temporary insurance, registration and required documents for French registration is challenging. Any lessons learned from your experience would be greatly appreciated.
> Bret


Hi Bret,

All worked out in the end. I insured it in germany through my brother in law as it has to be registered and insured by someone living in germany. Once in France or before you need a COC which I had to send off to Toyota for and it took about 6 weeks, you need to go to a centre des impots and get a tax clearance certificate, then do a Controle Technique(MOT) and then you can register the vehicle, expect to pay about 1000euros for the whole process. Only once it is registered in france can you insure it there which i found to be qute reasonable through Direct Assurance


----------

